# Rafal Blechacz



## Clov (Dec 1, 2010)

Does anyone have an opinion of him? I haven't seen much reference to him on here..

I've listened to a lot of his Chopin playing lately, and I honestly can't think of anyone better, just perfect. His Chopin competition performances are something else and I have ordered this - has anyone listened to it? http://www.amazon.com/Rafal-Blechac...M4RFES/ref=dp_return_2?ie=UTF8&n=5174&s=music


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Poor OP, nobody reacted, he came a long way since your ask, love his playing, especially his Bach, Debussy and his Haydn, Mozart & Beethoven - Piano Sonatas CD.


----------



## Score reader (Mar 18, 2018)

His Chopin Preludes are also exquisite imo.


----------

